# newbie from aberdare south wales



## ericadavies1982 (Oct 25, 2015)

hi, names erica, single, straight, doing self insemination for #1 baby, doing opk's, temping, charting.
looking for buddies who's doing the same as me.


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi Erica! I am in a similar boat - single, straight and going it alone. I did home-insemination for 2 years with no joy, so have now moved on to IVF (which was successful but sadly miscarried at 8w) Waiting to go again!

Not many single mums by choice from around here, so it's nice to find someone else!


----------



## Jessieles (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi girls, i am new to FF, i live in Newport, South Wales. Does anyone know how long the wait is after referral for IVF?


----------

